# تفضلوا Manual Of Petroleum Measurement Standars



## salem001 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخوة الاعزاء
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم مجموعة من كتب Manual Of Petroleum Measurement Standars
وهى تخص القياسات النفطية وبالتخصيص" المعايرة" أنابيب المعايرة والعدادات المثالية وطرق معايرتها ولقد طلبتها فى مشاركة سابقة بهذا المنتدى ولكن لم اتحصل عليها وها انا تحصلت عليها واضعها لكم للاستفادة متمنيا لكم الفائدة واسأل الله التوفيق لكم .


----------



## salem001 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يتبع2
الملف الثانى


----------



## salem001 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

يتبع3
الملف الثالث


----------



## كمال16 (8 أكتوبر 2006)

merci pour helpe BARAKA ALLAHO FIKA


----------



## محمد حمزه (8 أكتوبر 2006)

هكذا تكون المشاركة الفاعلة ......... بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
أرجو أن تستمر على هذا المنوال ....... لو سمحت


----------



## صلاح فكرى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

thank you very much


----------



## salem001 (14 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم على المرور والردود الطيبة


----------



## عبدالقادرعمر (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*Manual Of petroleum Standars*

شكرا جزيلا وبارك اللة فيك


----------



## jreou (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
أحاول الحصول على الملفات من خلال الداونلود ولم احصل عليها فهل ممكن وضع ارتباطاها من جديد مع الشكر


----------



## salem001 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ/ jreou
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروبط تعمل ولقد جربتها ونزلت الملفات ولامشكلة بها فقط حاول من جديد اضغط بالزر الايمن للفأرة ثم اضغط
save target as وان شاء الله يكون كل شيء تمام.

وبالتوفيق
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخوكم / salem001


----------



## المحقق الهندسي (1 فبراير 2010)

Thank you very much


----------

